# Brighter and Better Fog LEDs for your Atlas - 100% Error Free / Plug and Play & Matches your OEM Headlights perfectly! Includes FREE Shipping & a TRUE



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Brighter and Better Fog LEDs for your Atlas - 100% Error Free / Plug and Play & Matches your OEM Headlights perfectly! Includes FREE Shipping & a TRUE Lifetime Warranty*

Upgrade the look of your Atlas today while creating a safer and more enjoyable riding experience.

Listing:
*Please choose "Fog Model for ATLAS only" on the drop down menu*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


NEW FRONT TURN SIGNALS for 2020 ATLAS with halogen (PWY24W) LEDs.

Upgrade to a brighter LED to match the LED look of your Atlas.

-Bright deeper amber color
-CAN be seen in direct sun light and doesn't vanishes like other models (the most important feature)
-NO Hyperflashing
-NO Errors
-Plug & Play

*LISTING:*
https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24...-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen



*These will NOT flicker when they are activated as cornering Lights, they will instantly turn on*

They are BRIGHT but they also create a better beam pattern that creates a wide spread of light past your headlights and on the corners where you need the light most
-PERFECT for darker roads
-PERFECT for cornering

Our LEDs matches the headlight color temperature for a clean uniformed look

These are small but powerful, easy to install with included 3m tape for the small driver that is attached to the LED, this is 100% error free without any outside hot resistors. 

These are 100% error free / plug & play install.

ALL of our LEDs include a TRUE Full Lifetime Warranty - you are set for life when you purchase these LEDs!

Real life photos below - as you can see in the photo these are a clean cut-off but extremely bright so they will shine light where you need it most without blinding other drivers. 

These were TESTED in the ATLAS before being sold.





























---------------We have a complete lineup of LEDs for your entire Atlas:

*Interior LED includes Red blue or White footwells:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Features of our Interior LED kit:*
-Works without issue
-Plug and play
-Error Free
-No footwell spotting (clean smooth light)
-Fades in/out like OEM bulbs
-Won't stay dimly lit when your car is off

----------------------------------------

*Brake/Tail kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas










----------------------------------------

*Rear Turn signal:*
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas










----------------------------------------

*Reverse:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas


















----------------------------------------

*License Plate LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw










----------------------------------------

*FOG LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf











Quickly search all LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Big thank you to forum member "CiDirkona" who helped tirelessly to test all LEDs for the ATLAS!

Checkout his interior kit DIY:
DIY: Atlas LED interior lighting upgrade


NEW FRONT TURN SIGNALS for 2020 ATLAS with halogen (PWY24W) LEDs.

Upgrade to a brighter LED to match the LED look of your Atlas.

-Bright deeper amber color
-CAN be seen in direct sun light and doesn't vanishes like other models (the most important feature)
-NO Hyperflashing
-NO Errors
-Plug & Play

*LISTING:*
https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24...-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen



As always:
FREE SHIPPING within the US
Fair shipping rates overseas / Canada:
http://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote

True no hassle Lifetime Warranty 
Customer Support

*Interior LED includes Red blue or White footwells:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Features of our Interior LED kit:*
-Works without issue
-Plug and play
-Error Free
-No footwell spotting (clean smooth light)
-Fades in/out like OEM bulbs
-Won't stay dimly lit when your car is off

































----------------------------------------

*Brake/Tail kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas










----------------------------------------

*Rear Turn signal:*
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas










----------------------------------------

*Reverse:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas


















----------------------------------------

License Plate LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw










----------------------------------------

FOG LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I really like them. I did notice they flicker a bit sometimes when coming on. Just once or twice and they don’t do it most of the time. So I am content. No resistors needed. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> If it is only sometimes on startup that can be due to the voltage variations within the car: colder weather / cold start. These DO NOT flicker while you are driving or when turning being used as cornering lights.
> 
> Thank you


Agree, just the odd time when they first come on did I notice this. Not once on. I like the lights and they are nice and clear light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

juched said:


> Agree, just the odd time when they first come on did I notice this. Not once on. I like the lights and they are nice and clear light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for the clarification, it should be very rare if it does happen. We just want to make clear the flickering is not the flickering that you might see with other fogs while driving/cornering. This has more to do with the voltage being sent upon startup which can have many outside factors and rare, since it only happen for a few seconds when starting and then goes away it will not affect the performance or lifespan of the LEDs.

:thumbup:


----------



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

I have an SE w/Tech package. Dont I already have LED Tail Lights? I understand the fogs and reverse lights, but wanted to check on the rest


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

danporges said:


> I have an SE w/Tech package. Dont I already have LED Tail Lights? I understand the fogs and reverse lights, but wanted to check on the rest


Nope, LED Tails were only on the SEL Premium.

You do have LED headlights.


----------



## Cali4life3 (Jan 4, 2018)

Got mine from you guys yesterday along with all the interior LED's. I cant wait to install them.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

danporges said:


> I have an SE w/Tech package. Dont I already have LED Tail Lights? I understand the fogs and reverse lights, but wanted to check on the rest





golfzex said:


> Nope, LED Tails were only on the SEL Premium.
> 
> You do have LED headlights.


The tails are all dull incandescent bulbs 

Our tails are brighter/plug and play/intense red:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Reverse:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Rear turns:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

License plates if you want the brighter option - you have license plate LEDs but they are the less bright/dimmer model from VW:
http://deautokey.com/product/licens...mkvii-2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-sportwagen-gsw

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims




Cali4life3 said:


> Got mine from you guys yesterday along with all the interior LED's. I cant wait to install them.


Thanks for the support and order - we appreciate it and please keep us updated.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, there are a lot of fog LED options on the market, but...
Will it produce as much light as ours? Probably not. 
Will it have a lifetime warranty? Most likely not. 
Will it have been tested in your Atlas for the best beam angle and brightness on the road? We highly doubt it.

Our fogs are meant to spread wide, low to the ground and past your headlights for added visibility and safety, hundreds have already saw the difference our kit makes in their Atlas - do not wait:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

deAutoLED, 

Any plans on offering the Fogs in yellow, because of the whole light spectrum and glare considerations?


If not, you might want to give it some thought.......:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> deAutoLED,
> 
> Any plans on offering the Fogs in yellow, because of the whole light spectrum and glare considerations?
> 
> ...


We currently do not and don't plan to because all LEDs will have a yellow cover over them which will still make the reflector look yellow when the fog led is OFF due to the way it reflects so we suggest simply using laminx yellow covering with our LEDs which will produce a more deeper hyper yellow color, many customers do with great results:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our fog LEDs are made and meant to shine PAST your headlights and further down the road and on the sides!

Listing - choose ATLAS model on the drop down - these were made specifically for the ATLAS reflector housing (the GSW/ALLTRACK model will not look as good as the ATLAS specific model):
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


Photo showing the difference between headlights on/off:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

These are using high power LED diodes so these shine past your headlights and far down the road.

There are tons of LEDs that are run-of-the-mill that won't provide much visibility.

Our LEDs also are clockable / rotate 360 degrees so you can choose the best beam angle!


Don't miss out on installing something worth installing. You can save a few $ buying other kits and we never deny this but you are going to be missing out on the added benefit of purchasing something that is tested to work and look good in your car and actually provide more visibility. 
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support - get the best for your fogs: shines further down the road, brighter, turns 360 for the best beam angle, if you have other fogs and don't see the best beam angle you are stuck with it! Being able to turn your LEDs 360 allows for the best possible beam pattern and light distribution, don't be fooled by cheaper kits that do not offer authentic bright diodes.


----------



## ritwiu (Jun 13, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> These are using high power LED diodes so these shine past your headlights and far down the road.
> 
> There are tons of LEDs that are run-of-the-mill that won't provide much visibility.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information regarding illumination of the LED fogs. 

My another question to deAutoLED is that can you make better Low Beam replacement LED bulbs for Atlas (just plug and play, without modifying anything ) ?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ritwiu said:


> Thanks for your information regarding illumination of the LED fogs.
> 
> My another question to deAutoLED is that can you make better Low Beam replacement LED bulbs for Atlas (just plug and play, without modifying anything ) ?


Thanks for the question.

The atlas uses a soldered PCB board in the housing that cannot be replaced.

But the Fog LEDs is a great upgrade, not only does it match OEM it actually provides more usable light on the road's corners which can be great in fog, cornering, darker roads.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our fogs not only match but spread more light down the road without blinding glare.

Adding yellow laminx creates a clean hyper yellow (NO green tint like you can see with other LED fog models):
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

-more light cover
-more usable light
-brighter
-go with what works and is tested and don't look back!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been receiving a lot of emails about an amazon Philip LED vs ours - while they are similar in price we feel ours it worth the little extra it does cost and for the high price tag of the Philips many feel it isn't much brighter than halogen.

1- From reviews and photos, ours are brighter.

2- We are using a new 2017/18 LED diode technology when the Philips has been out for awhile, it is rated at 840 lumens which is not much brighter than a halogen. 

3- With our LED Kit you are able to turn the bulb 360 for the best light output, VW is notorious for changing the housing/reflector – what works now might not work in the next production but with our LEDs you can turn the didoes within the reflector to get the best light output. This is also good if you want to switch our fog LEDs into another reflector housing

4- We FIRST tested our bulbs in the Atlas to be bright and we made sure it doesn't produce any blinding glare prior to selling this product so you know you have our guarantee

5-Our fogs fit cleanly & tightly in the OEM ATLAS adapter – no modifications are necessary!

6-When using yellow laminx our bulbs create a clean yellow not a green tinted bulb color like many bulbs in the higher 6k+ range might produce.

*Some feedback from that amazon Philip listing that should be taken into consideration, being that these are over $100 you should have the brightest and not simply paying for a "brand name":*
"I purchased these and have to say they are mediocre fog lights not too bright as being advertised i was disappointed.”
"These LED's are ok but not worth the money for the output. They produce no more light output than Halogen, they are just pure white instead of yellow. Beam pattern is ok but again not much beyond what Halogen will provide."

*Feedback for our LEDs:*
"These are insanely bright and exactly what I needed for the country roads I ride on at night"
"You get what you pay for and this price tag now makes sense when I see the amount of light I am achieving on the road from these fogs, thank you for a great product"

We are not here to put down any brand or any fog LED, our purpose to bring the best and what you will be happiest with, many might be happy with having a whiter light that isn't much brighter than halogen but others that have an ATLAS wants to make a statement and have more usable light on the road. This is what you will achieve with our LEDs vs many others on the market.

Listing (choose ATLAS on the drop down - these are the models tested in your specific model)
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

If you have any questions please let us know

Thank you


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

What about LEDs can cause errors that I read about? What is the extra bit in-line with LED "plug n play" sets? Is your connector more solid than the Phillips? I had to tape mine as it's not very secure and wiggled loose. I actually think the Phillips are fine in terms of output.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> What about LEDs can cause errors that I read about? What is the extra bit in-line with LED "plug n play" sets? Is your connector more solid than the Phillips? I had to tape mine as it's not very secure and wiggled loose. I actually think the Phillips are fine in terms of output.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What do you mean by errors? Our LEDs will not cause any errors and they are very secure, no wiggling or loose wires. And the most important part it turns 360 so you can aim the light in the best area of your reflector. 

As we said, if you feel philips works for you that is ok, we are just pointing out that it is a very expensive LED setup for not that much output and why you might be saying the light output is "fine" vs "amazingly bright", similar LEDs with similar lumen ratings go for less than half of that of philips, at some point we assume it is simply paying for a brand name?

We had plenty of people contact us with not liking the lumen output of the Philips and asked if ours will be brighter. We will say we charge what we put into our LEDs. *And our LEDs are much brighter vs Philps*

We know the Fog LEDs didn't catch your eye but we have plenty of LEDs for everyone - our rear turn signals are a bright amber that are visible in direct sun light - no hyper flashing - no errors - brightest reverse with no radio interference or errors - brake/tail/turn that are brighter, lights more of your housing - you can check it all out here:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Recent feedback:


AtLast said:


> First let me say, this was the easiest upgrade I have ever done to a vehicle. daAutoLed's box was in my mailbox three days after placing my order, all the LED's were clearly marked and installed without any issues! I love the brighter white light inside, but my favorite LED is the turn signal, its soo freakin bright and crisp! Thanks for the quality product daAutoLed!


If you have any questions just let us know 

Thank you


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> What do you mean by errors? Our LEDs will not cause any errors and they are very secure, no wiggling or loose wires. And the most important part it turns 360 so you can aim the light in the best area of your reflector.
> 
> As we said, if you feel philips works for you that is ok, we are just pointing out that it is a very expensive LED setup for not that much output and why you might be saying the light output is "fine" vs "amazingly bright", similar LEDs with similar lumen ratings go for less than half of that of philips, at some point we assume it is simply paying for a brand name?
> 
> ...


A few things. I figured out my loose connector issue...100% user error. Just didn't force them hard enough to really click into place. All sorted, no tape, good connections now. The Phillips set is $107 delivered so the price is a bit less than yours even if the output is lower. I am yellow Headlight Armor on mine and don't think they look green, but would need a direct comparison to yours to say which is more yellow. I like that yours can be rotated. What I was asking is a general question regarding LEDs throwing codes on certain cars...what causes this? I realize yours (or the Phillips) don't do this but it was more of a general LED-n00b question. I fully understand yours are clearly brighter and at some point maybe I'll pull the trigger to compare them....I can use the Phillips ones in my other car.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> A few things. I figured out my loose connector issue...100% user error. Just didn't force them hard enough to really click into place. All sorted, no tape, good connections now. The Phillips set is $107 delivered so the price is a bit less than yours even if the output is lower. I am yellow Headlight Armor on mine and don't think they look green, but would need a direct comparison to yours to say which is more yellow. I like that yours can be rotated. What I was asking is a general question regarding LEDs throwing codes on certain cars...what causes this? I realize yours (or the Phillips) don't do this but it was more of a general LED-n00b question. I fully understand yours are clearly brighter and at some point maybe I'll pull the trigger to compare them....I can use the Phillips ones in my other car.


Since you are saying this we are just going to be blunt in our reply, we don't mean to sound defensive but we are not sure how else we can say this... But those Philip LEDs at those prices it is a total rip-off for the lumen output and visibility gained, we can only guess you are paying for a brand name, you are not going to gain anymore visibility than a regular bulb and that is not what many want when they are spending a C-note on a LED fog bulb.

The bottom line is that they are using a diode model model that is not as bright and at $100+ that is a crazy price to pay for that brightness in our opinion, ours are simply brighter, we already compared and had feedback from customers that used both, but can see if we can post photos, you are gaining a lot more visibility for a half-tank/full tank of gas (depending on location of course) with our LED kit. If you are going to install a LED fog many want a brighter light with more visibility and that is what our LEDs offer. Also, ours do not cause any blinding glare, we have seen other brighter LED models cause glare and it makes them useless for normal usage. It has to be a good balance between bright/no-glare/usable visible light for the driver

Our fogs match the OEM white headlight also and we have no issues with connection issues and just want to make that clear.

For being able to turn the bulb - it has to do with the reflector housing used, all car models/years are different - we have seen similar housings in the same car model be different and require the bulb to be aimed in different directions for the best beam angle and light output. That means that even an ATLAS someone buys later this year could have different reflector housings and could see a decrease in visibility with a bulb you are unable to turn in the housing.

But as you see the diodes can aim up/down left/right, it depends on the housing itself. With philips you are stuck with whatever they point meaning you are unable to get the best beam angle and light output. 

Don't get us wrong here, we do not mind competition - we strive from it, the price tag is a lot of money and you are most likely paying tax which could take it up to $115-120 so it is very expensive for the brightness, lumens, visibility you achieve. They are only 850 lumens, that is not much brighter than a halogen.

We are making this clear because we had a lot of people email us about this, we saw another thread about the philips LED and we are seeing the same thing "not much more light" - this has NOTHING to do with the reflector housing in your car but has everything to do with the LED fog you are installing into them.

Thank you


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't worry, you win...it's your thread and I don't think anyone won't know that yours are very bright and superior quality vs. the competition...however, you still haven't answered my 2 original questions:

What about LEDs can cause errors that I read about? I was not talking specifically about the Atlas, but just in general? You hear/read on various forums comments regarding aftermarket LEDs causing error codes etc.

What is the extra bit in-line with LED "plug n play" sets?

Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> Don't worry, you win...it's your thread and I don't think anyone won't know that yours are very bright and superior quality vs. the competition...however, you still haven't answered my 2 original questions:
> 
> What about LEDs can cause errors that I read about? I was not talking specifically about the Atlas, but just in general? You hear/read on various forums comments regarding aftermarket LEDs causing error codes etc.
> 
> ...


We are not trying to win anything, we are only sharing the truth so people can then make an informed decision on what is best for them, as we said if people feel the Philips is good for them we are not here to say otherwise but only share what our product offers vs competitors. 

We cannot speak for other LEDs that cause errors, ours do not cause errors due to our custom built in resistor setup that is able to work with the VW electronics so they don't know it is a LED replacing the regular bulb.

We appreciate the questions and your interest - even though we did not "win" you with the fogs we feel you can find a lot of LEDs to complete the look of your Atlas - these are again tested to 1) work without errors 2) look good 3) be bright so others can see you 4) not blind others and look OEM/classy:

http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


Thank you


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Placed an order over the weekend, can’t wait to install!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryan E. said:


> Placed an order over the weekend, can’t wait to install!


Thank you - we really appreciate your support and trusting our company, we honestly wouldn't be here if we didn't think we offered the best LEDs for your Atlas.

We know Philips is a big brand name but honestly they do a lot, they are in healthcare, appliances and many other markets - we know many issues with their LEDs that customers point out to us from dimly lit glowing when the car is off, to flickering, to them simply not being bright enough or the wrong color temperature (too yellow at times for their headlights). We feel Philips is a fine company and have no issues with them but if they are going to compete we don't mind to share what we offer vs their brand.

For example their brightest reverse LED model really doesn't come close to ours in terms for brightness. 

*listing:* 
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Here is an honest customer review: 



derekjl said:


> So awhile back I purchased Philips reverse bulbs from Amazon for my GTI. I was looking for something that was an LED, pure white, and had a bit more light output (I park in a very lowly-lit area). I got them, installed them, and quite frankly was not all that impressed. Yes the light was white, they lit up instantly and looked pretty cool. The light output was the same, if not slightly less than the stock incandescent bulbs. I left them in for a few months and then decided to look for something else. I didn't want to go the eBay route, so I turned to deAutoKey. I know they've been around for a bit and cater to the VW/Audi community. I was one of the first to get their front turn signal LEDs and still rave about them and get compliments. I'm really glad I went with their reverse bulbs. I would estimate at LEAST 25% more light output than the Philips versions, great quality, got them in 2 days. These are way more than adequate if you want a pure white LED with more light output for your car. Here is a comparison:
> 
> Philips Reverse LEDs:
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Stop guessing - your atlas deserves the best LEDs that were tested for months before launching:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hurry Hurry! We are down to our last batch until the new one comes in, buy now so you don't have to wait!

Thanks again for trusting our product is brighter and better - we will have reviews coming soon.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cali4life3 (Jan 4, 2018)

Got mine installed the other day. SUPER SUPER easy. And wow much better look to the front end


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Cali4life3 said:


> Got mine installed the other day. SUPER SUPER easy. And wow much better look to the front end


Thanks for the support and feedback, LEDs really finishes the look of the Atlas, it is a great car all-around except the LEDs it is lacking.

:thumbup:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

OK, I will ask here. I just received my fog LEDs. I installed them with the LEDs at 9 and 3 o'clock. Is there a recommended orientation? I'm not getting the projection I hoped for. They are definitely very bright and they illuminate the road right in front of the car well.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> OK, I will ask here. I just received my fog LEDs. I installed them with the LEDs at 9 and 3 o'clock. Is there a recommended orientation? I'm not getting the projection I hoped for. They are definitely very bright and they illuminate the road right in front of the car well.


We apologize if the email was missed, normally emailing them is the quickest way to get a response: [email protected]

They should either point right/left or up/down - it varies in each car, VW never really uses the same exact reflector for every single car even in the same production, we have seen each position create a different beam angle in each car.

Can you try to aim them in a different direction? You should get a nice spread of light and it should have a similar beam angle on the wall as seen here:









The fogs should shine on sides more than OEM low beams.

Please keep us updated

Thank you


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We apologize if the email was missed, normally emailing them is the quickest way to get a response: [email protected]
> 
> They should either point right/left or up/down - it varies in each car, VW never really uses the same exact reflector for every single car even in the same production, we have seen each position create a different beam angle in each car.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm sure everybody who buys these LEDs can benefit from knowing the recommended alignment. 

I am getting a lot of light off to the sides and right in front of the car.

I will check it against a wall tonight.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm sure everybody who buys these LEDs can benefit from knowing the recommended alignment.
> 
> I am getting a lot of light off to the sides and right in front of the car.
> 
> I will check it against a wall tonight.


Thanks, please keep us updated.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great DIY By forum member: bajan01




bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Great DIY By forum member: bajan01


Doing a similar mod on my SQ5 this weekend...I hate the factory fog light halogens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> They should either point right/left or up/down - it varies in each car, VW never really uses the same exact reflector for every single car even in the same production, we have seen each position create a different beam angle in each car.


So what orientation is everyone using so far? I put them in so the LEDs were facing left/right. I didn't try up/down (yet).
My light spread is SO wide.

Tonight I ordered the yellow Lamin-X film for them. Now that they are bright, I want that hyper yellow look to give me more contrast in snow/fog.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

CobaltSky said:


> So what orientation is everyone using so far? I put them in so the LEDs were facing left/right. I didn't try up/down (yet).
> My light spread is SO wide.
> 
> Tonight I ordered the yellow Lamin-X film for them. Now that they are bright, I want that hyper yellow look to give me more contrast in snow/fog.


Fog lights are positioned low on the vehicle and have a* wide beam* angled toward the ground, which reduces glare and helps you see the road better in fog.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

CobaltSky said:


> So what orientation is everyone using so far? I put them in so the LEDs were facing left/right. I didn't try up/down (yet).
> My light spread is SO wide.
> 
> Tonight I ordered the yellow Lamin-X film for them. Now that they are bright, I want that hyper yellow look to give me more contrast in snow/fog.


That's the orientation I went with too. I have seen pictures of the LEDs installed that seemed to show more projection down the road, but the low and wide spread seems appropriate for the fog position.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*DesertFox* said:


> Fog lights are positioned low on the vehicle and have a* wide beam* angled toward the ground, which reduces glare and helps you see the road better in fog.


:thumbup:



Icantdrive65 said:


> That's the orientation I went with too. I have seen pictures of the LEDs installed that seemed to show more projection down the road, but the low and wide spread seems appropriate for the fog position.


Yes, these fogs will give you that added side light great for darker roads, cornering and when it is foggy you will see more light down the road and sides which is a good thing.

Thank you for the support and feedback everyone!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

OEM VS LED - no need to say which side is which:





*SAFER! *
Quicker light-up times = faster reaction times - people NOT using their turn signals is the # cause of car accidents. Be seen when using your turns.

*Deeper amber LED* color that matches front of Car LEDs.

100% error free
Plug & Play
*NO Hyper-flashing*
***BRIGHTER in direct sun light*** (most important part):
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


Don't miss out - this is something you use everyday when locking/unlocking your car & of course while driving - give the finishing touch to your car.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

ordered amber led turn signals 
was there a guide on how to replace the rear turn signal bulbs? does the whole tail light housing need to be remove or was it just unit the bulb sits on?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

atlas titan said:


> ordered amber led turn signals
> was there a guide on how to replace the rear turn signal bulbs? does the whole tail light housing need to be remove or was it just unit the bulb sits on?


I need to write up a DIY but this should help...

Locate grill cover in trunk...










Disconnect wire...










Twist off plastic nut. This is the only thing holding in the rear light assembly...










Remove rear light assembly...



















Carefully pry back 4 plastic tabs and wiggle out the circuit board...










Locate and remove factory bulb and replace with LED...




























Reinstall and test...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I will get it to the team so they can add a link to their listing.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sale going on now - visit www.deAutoLED.com for more info!

Don't miss out on making your Atlas better!
:thumbup:


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

bajan01 said:


> I need to write up a DIY but this should help...
> 
> Locate grill cover in trunk...
> 
> ...





took me awhile to figure out that you have to pull out the red tab on the connector or else you cant pull out wire harness. just FYI


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

atlas titan said:


> took me awhile to figure out that you have to pull out the red tab on the connector or else you cant pull out wire harness. just FYI


Yes. Many VW/Audi connectors are like that...that tab could be red, gray, black or whatever. If you see such a tab you have to pull it out first and then you can disconnect the connector as you mentioned. Also, don’t forget to push that tab back in when reconnecting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Installed my deAutoLED rear LEDs today. Gonna check them out tonight, process was very straightforward.

Planning to switch out the fogs next weekend. Gonna try just removing the bottom engine cover instead of the removing them from the front. Don’t want to ruin the paint on the plastic for my R Line. 

Probably pick up some of the interior LEDs during the next 15% sale.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

atlas titan said:


> took me awhile to figure out that you have to pull out the red tab on the connector or else you cant pull out wire harness. just FYI





bajan01 said:


> Yes. Many VW/Audi connectors are like that...that tab could be red, gray, black or whatever. If you see such a tab you have to pull it out first and then you can disconnect the connector as you mentioned. Also, don’t forget to push that tab back in when reconnecting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ryan E. said:


> Installed my deAutoLED rear LEDs today. Gonna check them out tonight, process was very straightforward.
> 
> Planning to switch out the fogs next weekend. Gonna try just removing the bottom engine cover instead of the removing them from the front. Don’t want to ruin the paint on the plastic for my R Line.
> 
> Probably pick up some of the interior LEDs during the next 15% sale.


Thank you everyone for your replies and support.










We rarely offer 15/20% off coupons, mostly during Black Friday - you can sign up for our mailing list for exclusive deals:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up

Those have great discounts from time to time.


We want to just add that we tested the Philips LED fogs next to ours, they didn't even compare and find it hard to believe people are spending that much on such little added light output!

Get the fog LED that actually will add more visibility when your low beams are trapped in the fog - more light when cornering - more light on darker roads:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

:thumbup:


----------



## Buford T Justice (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you for writing these up. After looking at your pictures, it probably makes sense for me to replace the reverse lights at the same time as the tail lights, rather than have to go through the process all over again.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Buford T Justice said:


> Thank you for writing these up. After looking at your pictures, it probably makes sense for me to replace the reverse lights at the same time as the tail lights, rather than have to go through the process all over again.


Thank you, you will not be sorry with the upgrade, the Atlas is an amazing car but really missing a lot of LEDs that takes it to the next level. 

LED'in out your entire tail is the best option - it is safer and looks better:

Rear turns - very bright and can easily be seen in direct sun light:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Brake/tail - high bright contrast - when you hit your brakes they will be seen vs blending in like other LEDs - these also create an LED look to your tails as they have a red intense vivid color:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Reverse - bright / can be seen by others and lights up a wide area:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


:thumbup:


----------



## BLACKatlas (Mar 13, 2018)

Another option that i haven't seen anyone else use are these puddle lights:
I really like them because the red LEDs are actually pointing outwards and the white LEDs are pointing to the ground. In the first picture you cant really see the red LEDs because of the camera, but if i reduce the intensity you can see them in the second pic.







[/url]Untitled by Isaac Rodriguez, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by Isaac Rodriguez, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

BLACKatlas said:


> Another option that i haven't seen anyone else use are these puddle lights:
> I really like them because the red LEDs are actually pointing outwards and the white LEDs are pointing to the ground. In the first picture you cant really see the red LEDs because of the camera, but if i reduce the intensity you can see them in the second pic.



Link please....


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BLACKatlas said:


> Another option that i haven't seen anyone else use are these puddle lights:
> I really like them because the red LEDs are actually pointing outwards and the white LEDs are pointing to the ground. In the first picture you cant really see the red LEDs because of the camera, but if i reduce the intensity you can see them in the second pic.
> 
> 
> ...





vwbugstuff said:


> Link please....



Thanks for trying that out, it is normally seen in the MK6 models, we know VW sometimes switches parts.









Link for the full LED diode puddles that BLACKatlas used:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-door-warning-puddle-light-led-fits-many-models

:thumbup:


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Link for the full LED diode puddles that BLACKatlas used:
> http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-door-warning-puddle-light-led-fits-many-models
> 
> <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/thumbup.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thumb Up" class="inlineimg" />


Has anyone confirmed whether these fit well with the Atlas?

As an aside, I’m sad VW cheaped out on puddle lights entirely in the rear doors.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Atlas123 said:


> Has anyone confirmed whether these fit well with the Atlas?
> 
> As an aside, I’m sad VW cheaped out on puddle lights entirely in the rear doors.


Yes, it seems that BLACKatlas has them installed in his car.

If you want you can wire the rear with our kit - not an easy task but it can be done:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...housing-with-leds-fits-many-volkswagen-models

For the cars that have the wiring/puddle bulb already our LED is an easy plug and play setup and as simply as removing the bulb and installing our LED - the ones that BLACKatlas has installed:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-door-warning-puddle-light-led-fits-many-models

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

-brighter light on corners
-brighter light on dark roads
-brighter light that shines further down the road when fog traps your low beams

These are brighter than the $100+ Philips model 
These are brighter than the majority of brands on the market 

Most important *THESE WON'T CAUSE BLINDING GLARE* - you won't be flashed:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

100% positive feedback & happy customers - see what you have been missing.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shop all error free LEDs for your Atlas quickly:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't be fooled by dim LEDs on the market - buy the bulbs that will be bright / create a wide spread of light / can adjust 360 degrees for the best beam angle possible.

When you are in fog these will take over and shine further down the road:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Wide spread of light:









:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing feedback:



KarstGeo said:


> Got a set of the deAutoLED fogs in to compare to the Phillps ones I picked up off Amazon. No comparison. The deAuto fogs are amazing!  I run GT Yellow Headlight Armor so I get a nice yellow color. I installed mine with the LEDs to the sides so I get a nice low beam spread like you should have with fogs. I'll put the Phillps in my Focus's foga and keep these in my Atlas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





deAutoLED.com said:


> *KarstGeo* - thank you for the great feedback and photos. We will be sharing. Do you have an instagram to tag?
> 
> 
> *Rear Turn video by KarstGeo:*
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

When it matters - purchase the best Fogs for your car.

No error
Plug and play
-NO Blinding glare!
-Bright beam of light far/wide great for 1) cornering 2) dark roads 3) foggy and rainy conditions


*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.










Interior LED kits that work and look good.

Each LED is made for each specific area - we are not just sending a bunch of 194 that look the same - these work and look great in each are of your car.
-Chose from red blue or white footwells or color changers (over 15 colors with a click of a button)

-Fade in/out like OEM
-NO flickering
-Clean White (no blue or yellow tint)
-No ghosting - shuts completely off


*Listing:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Customer Video:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty-3ShxbpOE


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

More light on sides and further down the road
Matches OEM Headlight color temp
Easy plug and play install with no errors

True Lifetime warranty // FREE Shipping within the US // 24/7 Customer Support

http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fog LEDs on/off shown on dash cam:
http://deautoled.bigcartel.com/prod...light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Letting you all know that your site is not working. I tried going to deautokey.com and it was saying the site is not found.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jayin0507 said:


> Letting you all know that your site is not working. I tried going to deautokey.com and it was saying the site is not found.


Thank you for letting us know - we are aware as it is just updated and will be back up an running in a few hours.

Our apologies for any inconveniences.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone!



















Make your ATLAS better & LED out your entire car:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs for your entire atlas - tested to work and be the brightest model on the market!









http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our interior LED kits with insane bright puddle LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


These are brighter than the tacky "logo" projectors! Can see these disperse a wide area of clean white light - see what you don't want to step in and be noticed!









Choose from red blue or white single color footwells or multi-color plug and play color changers (over 15 colors with a click of a button):










Our LEDs are not going to be the same looking style 194 wedges you see in the $10 kits on amazon! They are all different and brighter in the trunk/puddle where they need to be.
These WON'T stay dimly lit
Fade in/out like OEM:





Don't be fooled and unhappy with your interior. Ours are a true clean 5000k true white without hyper blue or yellow tinting!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

"I tried all the amazon LEDs to save money and then decided to see if there was actually a performance difference and not just a price difference between deAutoLED and Amazon LEDs. I can tell you the deAutoLED killed all the amazon LEDs I purchased. I uninstalled and returned all of my Amazon LEDs the same day. The hype is real people!!!"


*Would you blame this language after finding out how much different amazon LEDs are vs ours - this is feedback we normally recieve but rarely share - many are fooled by these amazon star ratings:*
"I think I’m gonna throw my amazon leds in the low beam and compare it to the DeAutoLED H7 LEDs. And get some photos to show how ****ty the amazon bulbs are. It was hard to believe so many people actually liked these amazon leds. Made me think mankind is full of idiots haha."


Shop now with confidence knowing you will be receiving the best and brightest for your Atlas:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the continued support and amazing feedback and videos we are seeing of our LEDs.

Our reputation is on the line when we suggest our product and promise it is going to be brighter than the many cheaper bulbs floating around:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Brighter darker amber color
Can be seen in direct sun light
Better than OEM

Interior LED kit with blue red or white footwells - clean white OEM color temp no hyper blue color temp - EACH LED is different - we simply don't include a bunch of wedge bulbs like other kits that won't look or work as well as our kit that is made for each housing - TRUNK LEDs are the brightest on the market:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

*LED Fog Road Legal?*

I can't seem to find an official and definitive source, but various sites mention that LED fog lights aren't road legal?

I'm in California.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vwvapor said:


> I can't seem to find an official and definitive source, but various sites mention that LED fog lights aren't road legal?
> 
> I'm in California.


From what we can find there is no regulations on the fogs so you can have really anything in there without issue. Our LEDs won't cause glare and lights the road. But as you know all states vary and can be different so we are only going by what we know in general and not your specific state. If you find any other info please share it here.

Please see here for an example of how much usable light it produces without any glare - it is only helpful so we cannot see it being an issue:









*Listing:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We want to thank everyone who showed support and joined our FB page! First time people that join will receive 20% off - it is a 1 time use per person that join:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Benefits of joining our FB group:

//New testing of product will be going on and shared in the FB group
//Promos and discounts that cannot be found anywhere else
//When first joining receive a discount code (instructions on how to receive it in the group - just ask if you do not see it and one of the admins can help you)
//DIY easy to find and listed in the group and have access to ask questions from actual customers that used and installed the product themselves
//We are not in the group but can easily be emailed with any questions [email protected] if you cannot find an answer within the FB group

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

These fogs are the real deal - creating more usable light past your headlights - see the difference vs the endless junk on ebay/amazon:









against wall showing the beam angle vs headlight:










*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Just a few reasons to shop with deAutoLED:*

Quick same day shipping from the US
FREE shipping within the US
TRUE Lifetime Warranty
Weekend Support
QUICKLY reply to emails

We care about what you install in your car and your experience with us.

www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great DIY By forum member: bajan01

See why our LED fogs are some of the best on the market!

Product listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


*Light past your OEM headlights for more visibility:*









*Clean cut-off
Shines light far on sides
No blinding glare
Matches OEM color temperature*


















*Brighter than many other models on the market:*











bajan01 said:


> The easiest way is to pry from the inside of the cover, slowly going around the inside against the glass. Do this on the top and bottom and to the grill side. There are two tabs on the wheel side so if you pull from the grill side you don’t have to mess with those two tabs. There is nothing to break here as this outer cover is not attached very securely to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Any chance you can make door puddle lights with VW logo?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Any chance you can make door puddle lights with VW logo?


No - we only offer the bright white puddle LEDs. The logo is never bright enough and have many people switch to our LEDs after the novelty wears off and they want a brighter white light as puddles.

We also feel logo puddles are outdated now. They were featured in the Lincoln a few years ago as a standard feature and then slowly died down.

But of course if you like them that is your choice we just do not offer them for these reasons.

Thank you


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance you can make door puddle lights with VW logo?
> ...


No worries. I currently have your interior LEDs with puddle. I was just wondering since I'm still liking the novelty. And since your puddle lights are bright, thought it would be a perfect match since the logo puddle lights in the market right now, like you said, are not bright enough. I saw it ant an Audi dealership so was just wondering.
Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> No worries. I currently have your interior LEDs with puddle. I was just wondering since I'm still liking the novelty. And since your puddle lights are bright, thought it would be a perfect match since the logo puddle lights in the market right now, like you said, are not bright enough. I saw it ant an Audi dealership so was just wondering.
> Thanks


Is it something VW offers? That is interesting. We honestly have emails almost daily about our puddle LEDs and if they are brighter than the puddle logo.

The logo puddle is insanely hard to see. It has to be very dark and the door has to open wide to see the full projection. With our LEDs you can see them as soon as the door cracks open even at 6pm during summer.

But as we said if you like it or anyone else we would NEVER put down your preference but only sharing what we have found when comparing it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > No worries. I currently have your interior LEDs with puddle. I was just wondering since I'm still liking the novelty. And since your puddle lights are bright, thought it would be a perfect match since the logo puddle lights in the market right now, like you said, are not bright enough. I saw it ant an Audi dealership so was just wondering.
> ...


 not that I I know of. It was at an Audi dealership. It was Just a thought that you might consider Developing one since your LEDs are very bright compared t o others. That was it. But i understand there is no interest it at all in your company.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> not that I I know of. It was at an Audi dealership. It was Just a thought that you might consider Developing one since your LEDs are very bright compared t o others. That was it. But i understand there is no interest it at all in your company.


Ok thanks - we do appreciate you keeping our company in mind and asking us.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

I recently installed the DeAutoKey.com LED Brake Lights, Turn Signals, and License Plate Lights. I was amazed at the quality of this product and how much it changed the look of the vehicle. Install was super simple as well!

Check it out:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I recently installed the DeAutoKey.com LED Brake Lights, Turn Signals, and License Plate Lights. I was amazed at the quality of this product and how much it changed the look of the vehicle. Install was super simple as well!
> 
> Check it out:


I had the same thing done except for the license plates light. Kinda thinking to upgrade that too as the LED bulbs seem a little dim. Did the other Atlas trim levels come with LED license plate bulbs? 

I would like to upgrade the mirror puddle lights a much brighter bulb too.

The pictures for the signal doesn't do justice. You have to see it in action as it is definitely bright!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I recently installed the DeAutoKey.com LED Brake Lights, Turn Signals, and License Plate Lights. I was amazed at the quality of this product and how much it changed the look of the vehicle. Install was super simple as well!
> 
> Check it out:


I love your socks and sandals!!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> I love your socks and sandals!!


hahaha!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright rear amber turns

http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## yayau (Apr 18, 2018)

Interested in these fog lights.
I see these bulbs have fan on them.
What are the chances of the fan failing?
And if fan do fail, I guess the bulb would overheat and die. Other components won't be affected?

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

yayau said:


> Interested in these fog lights.
> I see these bulbs have fan on them.
> What are the chances of the fan failing?
> And if fan do fail, I guess the bulb would overheat and die. Other components won't be affected?
> ...


Thanks for the question. The fan has a very low chance to fail. We think we had maybe 1 fan failure since selling our fogs. If it does fail the LED will flicker and dim to alert you to an issue so it does not affect or damage the bulb if the fan does fail. 

The fan creates a cooler LED and makes them brighter and a constant brightness that doesn't drop unlike other models that drop lumens after you start the car which many have noticed and mentioned that other LEDs they had seem to drop in brightness after initial start-up - ours will stay as bright from start and until you turn them off.

Also, this is 100% covered under our lifetime warranty if there is any issues. Which is our next point that we offer a lifetime warranty so our products must last. 

*Check out this post for more info on our fogs:*
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Warranty&p=112442707&viewfull=1#post112442707

*Product listing reference:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Thank you for the question and allowing us to explain this better

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:

"Great product

Great quality. Easy to install. Very bright. Faster blink time, definitely stands out more then factory. Highly recommend"

http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Put the finishing touches on your Atlas with LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

umpkin:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fall sale on now - the perfect weather for LED installs!

*10% off everything: "FALL10"

15% off $200+ Purchase: "FALL15"

20% off $300+ Purchase: "FALL20"

25% off $500+ Purchase: "FALL25"*

WWW.DEAUTOLED.COM


----------



## Pavelow440 (Sep 24, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Great DIY By forum member: bajan01
> 
> See why our LED fogs are some of the best on the market!
> 
> ...


Love the walk through pics.....anyone have any pics of what the resistors look like and where they are taping them up at? Itching to purchase these for the upgrade.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Pavelow440 said:


> Love the walk through pics.....anyone have any pics of what the resistors look like and where they are taping them up at? Itching to purchase these for the upgrade.


Hi, thanks for your interest. There are NO resistors with our kit and just a driver. The driver is about the size of 2 hotel soaps stacked on top of each other (very small). It includes 3m tape so you can stick it anywhere - no need to attach it to metal.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## Pavelow440 (Sep 24, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, thanks for your interest. There are NO resistors with our kit and just a driver. The driver is about the size of 2 hotel soaps stacked on top of each other (very small). It includes 3m tape so you can stick it anywhere - no need to attach it to metal.
> 
> Let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you


Thank you very much for the response and clarification. Was reading it off your product’s website under what was included. 

“Includes:

(2) H11 LED bulbs 
(2) Ballasts 
(2) Resistors to cancel out any errors (plug & play) 
(2) 3m Tape for each ballast”

But I guess I’ll still ask the question to the group if anyone has any pics of the driver and where everyone is taping them?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Pavelow440 said:


> Thank you very much for the response and clarification. Was reading it off your product’s website under what was included.
> 
> “Includes:
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion as that is an error in the listing and I emailed the team to update it. But the Atlas listing doesn't have any mention of the resistor so was that a different listing? I will let them know:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

---
Unlike HID Bulbs, these do not have a warm up time and will be a bright instant light as soon as you turn these on 
-You can handle and touch the LED bulb during install unlike HID xenon bulbs which cannot be touched during install. 
-Drivers come with (2) 3M double sided tape for easy installation 
-100% ERROR FREE with NO outside resistors or coding required 
-Plug & Play resistors are included in this kit

Includes:
(2) H11/8 LED bulbs 
(2) Small drivers (these are not big ballasts) 
(2) 3m Tape for each ballast
---

Yes please ask for others in the group they are real customer and not moderated by the deAuto Team so it is all honest feedback FB group is: https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED

But the driver is very small (no resistors required) and the included 3m tape is strong and can easily be placed anywhere.

It is a very simply install. 

Thank you for the question


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to check out our plug and play Trunk LED strip
-48 bright white LEDs (also available in red on drop down)
-includes all adapters - simply plug it into your OEM housing and run the 48 LEDs anywhere in your trunk

*It is that simple - LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models






Fits all Car model:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all our Veterans! We appreciate your service!

Please check out our website banner for our Veteran Day Sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for all our Veterans! We appreciate your service!
> 
> Please check out our website banner for our Veteran Day Sale:
> www.deAutoLED.com
> ...


I remember seeing packages based on the Atlas model. Did you do away with that?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> I remember seeing packages based on the Atlas model. Did you do away with that?


We are not sure what you mean - all LEDs for the Atlas:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

If you let us know or email [email protected] they can help.

Thanks


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We are not sure what you mean - all LEDs for the Atlas:
> http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims
> 
> If you let us know or email [email protected] they can help.
> ...


Looking for the SEL premium. It looks like all the outside bulbs are LED (minus the fog lights). Have not looked more into those but based on what the manual says (online based on vin it says LED bulbs for exterior) It would be good if you can add packages based on the model type of the Atlas. At least one would order one whole package deal.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> Looking for the SEL premium. It looks like all the outside bulbs are LED (minus the fog lights). Have not looked more into those but based on what the manual says (online based on vin it says LED bulbs for exterior) It would be good if you can add packages based on the model type of the Atlas. At least one would order one whole package deal.


Ok thanks. The brake/tails are LED but reverse and turns are not normally.

Fogs are not LED either correct.

These fit all Atlas models:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

The sale is on now so it would be a great time to purchase.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

akisaka said:


> Sorry kinda late to the thread. May I know why resistors are needed for brake lights? What happens if plugging in the bulb only?


If you buy LEDs that are not CANBUS or even some "CANBUS" bulbs will trigger errors and die quickly if not meant to stay on for long periods of time.

We have an entire setup tested to work with many people running them in their atlas:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Error free bright brake/tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas


BETTER AND BRIGHTER LEDS - don't waste your time and money just to realize you are not getting what you want



Testing by 3rd part showed our fog LEDs to be brighter:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas










customer photo of philips vs our fogs - so it is up to you if you want to go a cheaper route we won't say otherwise but being a vendor selling LEDs TESTED to work specifically in the atlas it can be confusing when people start posting an entire line-up of LED to compete with ours when there really is no competition when you compare performance and not just the pricing and we are just replying to throw our hat in the ring and people at the end as always can decide:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Do not be fooled by cheap LEDs being shared that do not perform the same - the emails we receive have proven what we knew: they don't work the same.

Why are $135 LEDs not the same as ours?

-we have no flickering or hyperflashing rear turns without the need of hot resistors to be tapped into your brand new wires - on top of that these are brighter darker orange that can be seen in direct sun light:
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas


-interior LED kit with high CRi(meaning NO gas station light) - no glowing - fades in/out like OEM - also choose from rear/front red/blue/white or color changing footwells - all on the drop down:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-error-free-interior-led-kit-fits-volkswagen-atlas


-complete brake/tail high contrast:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas


-bright reverse - our LED diodes are high lumen overclocked:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas


-fog LEDs that are rated higher than morimoto and philips - these actually are useful:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


At the end you spend a little bit more but gain a lot more for something you will use daily in your car to make it SAFER and more ENJOYABLE. Stop sacrificing quality and wasting your time.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

One thing I noticed when I replaced my oem incandescent tail light bulbs with the deAuto LEDs was that to me, they didn't seem quite as bright. Here is a way to sort this out by 1) increasing intensity of the brake lights and 2) using the inner tails as brake lights. I posted this under the OBDEleven thread but figured it may be helpful to folks here. If not, nuke it. Thanks!

https://youtu.be/La3nuk8gioE

---------------------------------------------------------------
Increase brightness of right outer brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte21BR RC8
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 21: 
Old value: 100
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:58
---------------------------------------------------------------
Increase brightness of left outer brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte20BR LA71
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 20: 
Old value: 100
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:57
---------------------------------------------------------------
Enable inner right tail light (on hatch) to act as brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte24SL HRA65
Values: 
Lichtfunktion C 24: 
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Bremslicht
Dimmwert CD 24: 
Old value: 0
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:39
---------------------------------------------------------------
Enable inner left tail light (on hatch) to act as brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte23SL HLC10
Values: 
Lichtfunktion C 23: 
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Bremslicht
Dimmwert CD 23: 
Old value: 0
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:39
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey,

I just installed the FOG lights last night... It was difficult...

I watched the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e348GryGG6I and of course I was looking for instructions here in the forum.


The passenger side fog light is perfectly installed. The small electric box is on the black metal piece taped. All is fine.
The cables of the fog lights are faced to the right, where the small electric box is located.

The drivers side fog light... I placed the electric box on the same spot, on the black metal piece. But the fog light cables are ALSO facing to the right! I was not able to change the directions of the cable, because there is only one possible way to insert the fog light. So I had to remove the small electric box and ripped of the metal bottom of that case. No problem. I took super glue and glued it back into the case. I took my own 3m molding tape and placed the small box above the fog light, because again, the cables are facing to the right. It is in the picture marked with the red sign. I just hope the small electric box is still working as intended.









Which comes along with another problem. As you can see in my pictures, both fog lights are not level. They are from the left bottom to the upper right corner. How can I make them level? I never saw something like this in the directions.









Last but not least, for what is the allen key? No word about that in the directions.











Edit:
I forgot something!
The plug which goes into the existing fog light plug, had + and - on it. I was able to put it into the plug both ways. Should I not make sure the + and - goes into it in a specific way?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

The Allen Key is for adjusting the bulb rotation. If you looked at the bulb housing you will see that it has an Allen screw in there. This way you can make you can properly position the LEDs in the bulb to the right and left to get the proper light output 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I believe the diodes should aim left/right for best output. You have them almost up/down.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes - use the Allen key to loose bulb - you can then turn it 180.

The best alignment is 9 and 3 for the Atlas.

Please keep us updated and thank you for everyone that replied! 
:thumbup:


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Has anyone removed the little metal tabs in the housing? Wondering if what would happen if I yanked them out.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

wsutard1 said:


> Has anyone removed the little metal tabs in the housing? Wondering if what would happen if I yanked them out.


check this youtube install instructions for the Atlas


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks but I got mine installed fine. I was just wondering about the tabs. This guys video didn’t talk about them.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

@DeAutoLed, I just installed my set of led fogs you send. They work great. Got them with the start stop box and no issues at all. 

I would suggest two improvements if possible. 

1. Include some kind of instructions. The “+” and “-“ on your plug had me scratching my head for a while. There are no corresponding markings on the stock conector. I searched the forums for a while and then just said f it and figured I had a 50% chance of them working. They did, both sides. My guess is it doesn’t matter.

2. Make the wires on the led longer. For the atlas there is a metal frame piece that is perfect for mounting the box. Unfortunately the wires are about 1/2” too short for this place. 

Otherwise, nice product so far.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

wsutard1 said:


> @DeAutoLed, I just installed my set of led fogs you send. They work great. Got them with the start stop box and no issues at all.
> 
> I would suggest two improvements if possible.
> 
> ...


You are describing exactly what I noticed two days ago, while I was installing the fog lights. Please check post number #108


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

wsutard1 said:


> @DeAutoLed, I just installed my set of led fogs you send. They work great. Got them with the start stop box and no issues at all.
> 
> I would suggest two improvements if possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback and update everyone!

For the wire - we want to keep it as short as possible due to tight spacing inside the housing - if it is too long it could get stuck inside the fan and cause issues. This LED has a fail-safe meaning if the fan gets stuck it flickers so it alerts you but the shorter wire eliminates this issue.

For + and - ... you can place it either way in many car models. We didn't see it as an issue with the Atlas but if it is we will get a small write-up with future orders. Thanks again


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback and update everyone!
> 
> For the wire - we want to keep it as short as possible due to tight spacing inside the housing - if it is too long it could get stuck inside the fan and cause issues. This LED has a fail-safe meaning if the fan gets stuck it flickers so it alerts you but the shorter wire eliminates this issue.
> 
> For + and - ... you can place it either way in many car models. We didn't see it as an issue with the Atlas but if it is we will get a small write-up with future orders. Thanks again


By the way do agree about instructions and a longer wire to attach the title box with the tape on the car. With the fog light set I got the box was so small I had to cut the 3M tape down to size and barely was able to tape just below the housing and it kept on popping out I hope they stay stuck. I would have fathered sticking it to the metal frame inside which would mean it needed to have at least 4 more inches of wire between the box and the bulb. As to the Bulb, well I received the one without the screw type adjustment. One sat in place perfectly and the second while trying to adjust to the 3 and 9 position kept on slipping out of the ring. I had no idea at that time how to get it positioned correctly and somehow by chance it worked. Later with an email to support informing them, they said that need to turn left while inside the ring to get them into the right position. I don't think it would take much to do a quick how to and include in the box. The fog i got was white/Yellow/Halogen Yellow.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> By the way do agree about instructions and a longer wire to attach the title box with the tape on the car. With the fog light set I got the box was so small I had to cut the 3M tape down to size and barely was able to tape just below the housing and it kept on popping out I hope they stay stuck. I would have fathered sticking it to the metal frame inside which would mean it needed to have at least 4 more inches of wire between the box and the bulb. As to the Bulb, well I received the one without the screw type adjustment. One sat in place perfectly and the second while trying to adjust to the 3 and 9 position kept on slipping out of the ring. I had no idea at that time how to get it positioned correctly and somehow by chance it worked. Later with an email to support informing them, they said that need to turn left while inside the ring to get them into the right position. I don't think it would take much to do a quick how to and include in the box. The fog i got was white/Yellow/Halogen Yellow.


The white/yellow and just white both turn differently.
just white has hex screw
white/yellow is easier - when the bulb is locked just turn it left and you will hear the bulb turn easily and you can adjust it any position and then lock it into your OEM housing by turning right. Very simple.

The 3m tape should be cut down to size to fit the driver and it can go anywhere you want - that is very strong high quality 3m tape and I actually asked the team for a bunch and use it for many projects. That will really stick anywhere - apply pressure and it will stick in any weather.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The white/yellow and just white both turn differently.
> just white has hex screw
> white/yellow is easier - when the bulb is locked just turn it left and you will hear the bulb turn easily and you can adjust it any position and then lock it into your OEM housing by turning right. Very simple.
> 
> The 3m tape should be cut down to size to fit the driver and it can go anywhere you want - that is very strong high quality 3m tape and I actually asked the team for a bunch and use it for many projects. That will really stick anywhere - apply pressure and it will stick in any weather.


That is what I did. Will check them in a few weeks. But as to my impression on these fogs so far that are great especially with the ability to bring the color down to close to halogens. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> That is what I did. Will check them in a few weeks. But as to my impression on these fogs so far that are great especially with the ability to bring the color down to close to halogens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:thumbup: thanks. We appreciate it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't be fooled by cheaper LEDs that don't come close to brightness - you are just wasting your time and that is worth more than installing LEDs that 1) don't match your Headlight like our kit 2) are not extremely bright like our kit - we test to make sure our kit is one of the best on the market and is useful.
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas



Now with white/yellow/halogen color LED with or without strobe/flash - yes all these colors/features in 1 LED bulb:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

FOGS NOW WITH CUSTOM AUTO-HEADLIGHT PLUG - IF YOU USE YOUR AUTO START/STOP THEN YOU NEED THIS! 


We do not sell just the adapter and goes with our custom LED kit - it is all plug and play easy install!

White fog light only:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

OR white/yellow with or without strobe - if you need auto start/stop please email team so they can help - [email protected]:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> FOGS NOW WITH CUSTOM AUTO-HEADLIGHT PLUG - IF YOU USE YOUR AUTO START/STOP THEN YOU NEED THIS!
> 
> 
> We do not sell just the adapter and goes with our custom LED kit - it is all plug and play easy install!
> ...


It is getting confusing now. What I originally wanted was the white and I honestly can say your web site is way too confusing about the choices. Describe on the site exactly each one and give a part number this at least gives the person to know what they exactly want without having ti guess. For me the white/yellow is nice but in really I did not know that parking maneuvers is going to cause the constant color change. I cared for the white only.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> It is getting confusing now. What I originally wanted was the white and I honestly can say your web site is way too confusing about the choices. Describe on the site exactly each one and give a part number this at least gives the person to know what they exactly want without having ti guess. For me the white/yellow is nice but in really I did not know that parking maneuvers is going to cause the constant color change. I cared for the white only.


Parking maneuvers - as this goes by voltage if you have cornering and are parallel parking or turning quickly in a parking lot it could switch - simply shut off the fogs during these few times it will change. We feel that is the only time it will change due to quick turning/voltage going to the bulb. But otherwise it works through the OEM switch by turning on/off quickly.

We have the white light fog only too:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Parking maneuvers - as this goes by voltage if you have cornering and are parallel parking or turning quickly in a parking lot it could switch - simply shut off the fogs during these few times it will change. We feel that is the only time it will change due to quick turning/voltage going to the bulb. But otherwise it works through the OEM switch by turning on/off quickly.
> 
> We have the white light fog only too:
> http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


I understand that already as we have discussed it before. My recommendation is that you have DeAuto make things clear on their site and differentiate each version by a separate part number for ordering. This would make it easy for the consumer as well as the company for ones to get the proper order. Also don't forget to make the notation of the color change during parking maneuvers and so on. This is my advise.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> I understand that already as we have discussed it before. My recommendation is that you have DeAuto make things clear on their site and differentiate each version by a separate part number for ordering. This would make it easy for the consumer as well as the company for ones to get the proper order. Also don't forget to make the notation of the color change during parking maneuvers and so on. This is my advise.


Ah yes we see. Letting the team know to add this information as I thought it was.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CUSTOM AUTO/START/STOP ADAPTER can be chosen on drop down menu - these work perfectly with your OEM adapter and our fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SINGLE YELLOW FOG LEDS NOW AVAILABLE:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

-NOT A NOVELTY
-THESE ARE BRIGHT
-HYPER YELLOW 3000K PLASMA


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New single yellow Fog LEDs out:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

-BRIGHT
-Hyper Plasma 3K


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Brighter and better? Yes we have had our FOG LEDs up against many models and customers have chosen us over and over.

We understand the appeal of the cheaper LEDs on amazon and ebay but when we sell a product we always make sure it is brighter for people that want and need that extra road light the fogs provide past your low beams. 

If your fog LEDs are not providing enough light see the difference with our model and see our claims are true.


*Single white color:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*Just yellow:*
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

*White/yellow with our without strobe effects:*
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime


:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our FOG LEDs have custom adapters that DO NOT require any splicing or special adapters. Simply use your OEM adapter and our LED - IF YOU HAVE and use auto-start eliminate any errors with our kit. (this is a separate purchase and only sold with a fog LED purchase from us)

Choose what model you want here:
http://deautokey.com/fog-leds


ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BRIGHTER THAN THE PHILIPS MANY SHARE HERE AND SAME PRICE OR LESS IN MANY CASES!

We also have just yellow / and white/yellow with or without strobe - pick your preference here:
http://deautokey.com/fog-leds


*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims











When it matters - purchase the best Fogs for your car.

-No errors
-Plug and play
-NO Blinding glare!
-Bright beam of light far/wide great for 1) cornering 2) dark roads 3) foggy and rainy conditions


----------



## dnts4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*My One Time Code Offer is not working*

We just purchased a 2019 Atlas R-Line. Looking to upgrade the lighting.

I subscribed and received a discount offer coupon. I tried to apply it online today in the shopping cart and it did not accept the discount. Said it's only good for 1 week from today.

Looking to order the LED Fog and Interior Kit sets.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No joke very bright hyper yellow 3K Plasma Fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

This 3K hyper-yellow 3K is also available in the switchback white/yellow model:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

And solid white:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen










-easy install
-lifetime warranty
-plug and play


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Just bought a 2019 SEL Premium. What exterior lights on the Premium ARE NOT LEDs? 
Looks like LED headlights, DRL, and Tail lights per the specs. 
So is it rear turn signals, reverse lights, front fog lights and license plate lights?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Not a fan boi, but just did all interiors, reverse and fogs from deauto and they are awesome. Easy install and support, look great all around.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim K said:


> Just bought a 2019 SEL Premium. What exterior lights on the Premium ARE NOT LEDs?
> Looks like LED headlights, DRL, and Tail lights per the specs.
> So is it rear turn signals, reverse lights, front fog lights and license plate lights?


Yes - we have it all here - it stayed the same in 2019 models:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims

Let us know if you have any questions.

:thumbup:



Jhawkcclux said:


> Not a fan boi, but just did all interiors, reverse and fogs from deauto and they are awesome. Easy install and support, look great all around.


Thanks for the support. It is worth the update as it refreshes the car and makes it look like it is 2018-19 model + no guessing if these will work.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tim K said:


> Just bought a 2019 SEL Premium. What exterior lights on the Premium ARE NOT LEDs?
> Looks like LED headlights, DRL, and Tail lights per the specs.
> So is it rear turn signals, reverse lights, front fog lights and license plate lights?



Non-LED lamps on the SEL are the fogs, reverse and rear signals(amber).
The license plate lights are LED.
The interior lamps are all halogen as well.

I just went through changing all of the non-LED to LED lamps on my SEL.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks. Waiting for delivery tomorrow or Monday on my Atlas....


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim K said:


> Thanks. Waiting for delivery tomorrow or Monday on my Atlas....


Thanks for the support!

:thumbup:


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support!
> 
> :thumbup:


Can't wait to get those Fog Lights. The stock lights are such an ugly mismatch with the LED headlights!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support!
> 
> :thumbup:


Just installed the fog light kit this evening. That was really quite easy. The lights are nice and bright and really throw a nice wide pattern.

Only thing I noticed is that there is a quick flicker when the auto start/stop kicks in. More like a blink than a flicker I guess. I thought the add-on was supposed to eliminate that?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> deAutoLED.com said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the support!
> ...


 ahh that infamous flicker still remains!😁


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim K said:


> Just installed the fog light kit this evening. That was really quite easy. The lights are nice and bright and really throw a nice wide pattern.
> 
> Only thing I noticed is that there is a quick flicker when the auto start/stop kicks in. More like a blink than a flicker I guess. I thought the add-on was supposed to eliminate that?





Tim K said:


> Can't wait to get those Fog Lights. The stock lights are such an ugly mismatch with the LED headlights!



We have not noticed it. Is it both sides? Add-on will eliminate the on/off flickering and feel you are seeing something else since you are describing it as a 'quick flicker'.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We have not noticed it. Is it both sides? Add-on will eliminate the on/off flickering and feel you are seeing something else since you are describing it as a 'quick flicker'.


I'll try to get a video clip of it shining on a wall if I can


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Here's a clip. You can see that the fogs blink when the vehicle auto-starts. And it is both sides even though you can't really see the light of the passenger side.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tim K said:


> I'll try to get a video clip of it shining on a wall if I can





Tim K said:


> Here's a clip. You can see that the fogs blink when the vehicle auto-starts. And it is both sides even though you can't really see the light of the passenger side.


Ok that is not what others describe - others have LEDs shut on/off and flicker. This seems like a quick on/off and it doesn't even seem the LED shuts off fully just lightly dims. So this is very different.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I believe that's normal. All lights dim a little when you start a car. I have a sel premium with led brake lights and they also dim a very little when I start the car. The starter draws a lot of juice.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

*DesertFox* said:


> I believe that's normal. All lights dim a little when you start a car. I have a sel premium with led brake lights and they also dim a very little when I start the car. The starter draws a lot of juice.


I did a bunch of testing at the request of DeAutoLED. I removed the resistor and tested with the LED - blinked/dimmed. Then I tested it with the factory halogen bulb back in place - blinked/dimmed.
So I agree that it is NOT a problem with the LEDs or their hardware. 

But, during my testing I noticed that the headlights and running lights do NOT dim at all during start up. I know lights tend to dim when the starter engages or even when you are pressing a window switch and running the motor. What I don't know is why the fogs dim but the headlights don't.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Tim K said:


> I did a bunch of testing at the request of DeAutoLED. I removed the resistor and tested with the LED - blinked/dimmed. Then I tested it with the factory halogen bulb back in place - blinked/dimmed.
> So I agree that it is NOT a problem with the LEDs or their hardware.
> 
> But, during my testing I noticed that the headlights and running lights do NOT dim at all during start up. I know lights tend to dim when the starter engages or even when you are pressing a window switch and running the motor. What I don't know is why the fogs dim but the headlights don't.


We need to look at a schematic of the electrical to figure that out. Depending on how it’s wired and what systems are pulling from what circuits. Maybe they put a small capacitor some where online to prevent dining in the head lamps but not the others? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Since this "issue" isn't related to the DeAutoLeds I have started a new thread to discuss this.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...link-dim-during-auto-start-(not-an-LED-issue)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for keeping this updated. The team was able to get in contact with a few customers and all said there was no issues like this - they have their plug and play adapters installed also. 

But I do hope you find the issue and share the resolution. 

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Perfect LED installing weather:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Did we mention it is the perfect time for installing LEDS!!









www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## Barredowl (Oct 28, 2019)

Looking forward to installing a full kit I ordered!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Barredowl said:


> Looking forward to installing a full kit I ordered!


Thank you. We really appreciate the support.
:thumbup:


----------



## BigPoser (Nov 5, 2019)

What are the differences between these two kits?

https://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf

https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BigPoser said:


> What are the differences between these two kits?
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf
> 
> ...


There is no difference. The two listings are just model specific so it is easier to find. One simply points to Atlas and the other the Golf/GSW/ALLTRACK.

Thank you


----------



## lawyerdog23 (Nov 17, 2019)

Just installed the interior kit. Love it, but are the footwell lights supposed to stay on when the headlights are on? The footwells only go off of I turn off the headlights. This doesn't seem right.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

lawyerdog23 said:


> Just installed the interior kit. Love it, but are the footwell lights supposed to stay on when the headlights are on? The footwells only go off of I turn off the headlights. This doesn't seem right.


Yes, they go on with the headlights. You can adjust the brightness in the infotainment system.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

lawyerdog23 said:


> Just installed the interior kit. Love it, but are the footwell lights supposed to stay on when the headlights are on? The footwells only go off of I turn off the headlights. This doesn't seem right.





*DesertFox* said:


> Yes, they go on with the headlights. You can adjust the brightness in the infotainment system.


Yes their LEDs are designed to work just like OEM. If OEM stays on these will too.

Please try adjusting brightness and it should work fine. Keep us updated.

Thank you


----------



## 2LTGLI (Feb 3, 2012)

*duel LED listed on your website*

Will thees plug and play into a 2019 Atlas, and if so, how do you change between them with the simple on - off dial that atlas has in its dash? 

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime


Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2LTGLI said:


> Will thees plug and play into a 2019 Atlas, and if so, how do you change between them with the simple on - off dial that atlas has in its dash?
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime
> 
> ...


Hi, in the 2019 we have found this not to work. They send voltage to the bulbs randomly. Even others have said they saw HALOGENS flicker randomly if they watch closely so what happens is that the ATLAS changes the colors randomly due to this voltage. 

We wish we could say it works great but unfortunately due to VW "adjustments/changes" in 2019 models it does not but in 2018 it does work fine.

Thank you for the question


----------



## 2LTGLI (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks, like the idea as I am torn on just the yellow alone or going standard LED white, are there any issues with the 19s I should know about in your Yellow Hyper 3000k Plasmas?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2LTGLI said:


> thanks, like the idea as I am torn on just the yellow alone or going standard LED white, are there any issues with the 19s I should know about in your Yellow Hyper 3000k Plasmas?


With auto start/stop in 2019 OEM Halogen flickers so this will be no difference for our LEDs as they act like OEM. If you disable no what we feel useless auto start/stop like many do you will not see any issues with this flickering.

Thank you for the questions.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Truly the best rated LEDs - bright clean cut-off - matches OEM low beams - of course you can install $30 LEDs but when you are using these daily and for safety DO NOT COMPROMISE:
https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.

We are OPEN & SHIPPING daily.

Amazing customer feedback! THANK YOU:


jjvincent said:


> I bought the deAutoLed ones back in early 2017 for my AT. I rotated them to get the widest spread. For about three years they have been running every time I drive it (I keep the fogs on all of the time). People do not flash me and I get a nice low spread on the lights which is what you pretty much want fogs to do anyway.




Pick up your fogs now - great for summer nights:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


Choose from white, yellow or dual white/yellow - all same brightness and hyper 3K yellow or clean 5K White. 

->WIDE SPREAD OF LIGHT
->Clean white 5K
->HYPER 3K Plasma Yellow
->BRIGHT
->Great in all weather
->FREE Shipping within the US
->TRUE Lifetime Warranty


----------



## Genro757 (Mar 24, 2020)

Just installed the LED fog lights on our Atlas yesterday afternoon. It took about 15 mins to do both sides. Super easy to do as long as you have a good trim removal tool and pay attention to the tabs. Great product!!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Genro757 said:


> Just installed the LED fog lights on our Atlas yesterday afternoon. It took about 15 mins to do both sides. Super easy to do as long as you have a good trim removal tool and pay attention to the tabs. Great product!!!


Thank you - we really appreciate you taking the time to leave your feedback. Please enjoy your LEDs. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW FRONT TURN SIGNALS for 2020 ATLAS with halogen (PWY24W) LEDs.

Upgrade to a brighter LED to match the LED look of your Atlas.

-Bright deeper amber color
-CAN be seen in direct sun light and doesn't vanishes like other models (the most important feature)
-NO Hyperflashing
-NO Errors
-Plug & Play

*LISTING:*
https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24...-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen


----------



## Ron_Maas (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the promo! Just ordered the interior kit for the Atlas we just picked up yesterday.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ron_Maas said:


> Thanks for the promo! Just ordered the interior kit for the Atlas we just picked up yesterday.


:thumbup: thanks

We appreciate the support.


----------



## greyatlas (Jun 4, 2020)

*2020 fogs*

I'm on your page looking at the fog lights for the 2020 atlas (selP), but not sure if I'm supposed to order with or without the auto start/stop adapter. I read that they only work with the 2018 model atlas, is that still accurate? Thanks for any input!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

greyatlas said:


> I'm on your page looking at the fog lights for the 2020 atlas (selP), but not sure if I'm supposed to order with or without the auto start/stop adapter. I read that they only work with the 2018 model atlas, is that still accurate? Thanks for any input!


If you use auto-start/stop please choose it on the drop down - you do need it to prevent flickering:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Are your fog bulbs cooled by heat sink or fan?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mhjett said:


> Are your fog bulbs cooled by heat sink or fan?


Hi, it is cooled with fan. DIY/Review:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e348GryGG6I

Listing:
https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

*bulb out alert*

Hey Biff, 

Have you gotten "check bulb" alerts since installing your fog lights? I have the deauto led lights and they are the 2nd pair I've installed. I get a "check your right fog lamp" alert within a day or so of installing them. 

The last pair I had for about a year before the alert came up. I swapped the led lights to see if it was possibly a wiring issue or a light issue, and the alert popped up with the other side when I swapped them. That's why I bought a 2nd pair, but immediately (within a couple days) I got the "check right fog lamp" alert on my car again. 

Thanks!



Biff Tannen said:


> Here's the run down of everything I put in my wife's Atlas. No resistors needed anywhere on a 2018 SEL R-Line. Everything was plug and play.
> 
> Interior Dome, Hatch, Footwell:
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kendrer said:


> Hey Biff,
> 
> Have you gotten "check bulb" alerts since installing your fog lights? I have the deauto led lights and they are the 2nd pair I've installed. I get a "check your right fog lamp" alert within a day or so of installing them.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you have outside resistors installed? It is rare but you could probably need outside resistors and that will fix the issue you are having. 

The resistors they offer: plug and play, no need to attach to metal or splice any wires.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

So I see rear side marker bulbs inside the light housing on my 2019 Atlas S. Anyone know if these are replaceable? I'd like to maybe put some leds there to match everything else, now that I have leds all around the rear(and they look great).


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Chuck_IV said:


> So I see rear side marker bulbs inside the light housing on my 2019 Atlas S. Anyone know if these are replaceable? I'd like to maybe put some leds there to match everything else, now that I have leds all around the rear(and they look great).


They're already LEDs.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

mhjett said:


> They're already LEDs.


Thanks. I guess it's because they don't really seem match the Deautoled versions I put in, in the rest of the lights.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out sales at deAutoLED BANNER ON OUR WEBSITE:

www.deAutoLED.com

New sales are active until end of year (all will be listed on our website's banner) DO NOT MISS OUT!


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I had some cheap LEDs from eBay and Amazon, had some issues with them, so I ended up getting the full interior kit from deAutoLED along with some fog lights and they are great.

I've seen some people saying why spend the money, the cheap ones are fine, etc.

As someone who has had both, the deAutoLEDs are definitely worth it. Color is better, no bleed or spots, they are solid, and they last.

Cheap ones work for sure but there is definitely a difference and once you see it you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

t0ta1 said:


> I had some cheap LEDs from eBay and Amazon, had some issues with them, so I ended up getting the full interior kit from deAutoLED along with some fog lights and they are great.
> 
> I've seen some people saying why spend the money, the cheap ones are fine, etc.
> 
> ...


WOW! This really means the world to us. I know what you mean because many customers contact the team with the same feedback. What I can guess people try the cheap stuff (which is really not that much less) and are not happy or they have issues. When you compare the build quality and brightness to deAuto there is really no comparison.

Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## kennetht (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello, I am looking to install the LED fog light kit.

I have a 2019 Volkswagen Atlas SEL



https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas



Am I supposed to order the option with, or without the start/stop adapter? It is a little confusing in the verbiage of the product description.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion. All exterior lights seem to be LED (from the factory), except the front turn signals. Is it possible to retrofit LED to the front signals? They are a part of the headlight assembly. 🤔 

🍺


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I have a 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion. All exterior lights seem to be LED (from the factory), except the front turn signals. Is it possible to retrofit LED to the front signals? They are a part of the headlight assembly. 🤔
> 
> 🍺


Yes - normally pwy24w - just check first but many are running these:


https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen





kennetht said:


> Hello, I am looking to install the LED fog light kit.
> 
> I have a 2019 Volkswagen Atlas SEL
> 
> ...


In 2019 OEM function is for the halogens to flicker on/off when your car is using the auto-stop/start function. Our adapters are made to act like OEM so they will not work as OEM operation is to flicker.

Not all 2019 flicker - simply film or look at the bulb when using auto-start/stop function - if you see the fog bulbs flicker go on/off our LEDs will do the same - there is no way around it.

Thanks for the questions


And anyone interested - all our LEDS FOR YOUR ATLAS:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you. Order sent.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Thank you. Order sent.


We appreciate your support. Please keep us updated after install. We know you will love these LEDs.


----------



## kennetht (Jan 4, 2021)

Just want to say thanks to @deAutoLED.com for the great communication and answering all my questions. The fog light upgrade came out great! Love it. Looks so much better with LED!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs that simply work:

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We appreciate your support. Please keep us updated after install. We know you will love these LEDs.


I forgot to update this. The new LED‘s arrived a few months ago. They were plug-and-play installation for the front turn signals on the 2021 Atlas. They are brighter and more visible than the original factory incandescent bulbs. Quality appears to be excellent, so far.

🍺


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Huge difference in brightness compared to factory. Thanks for the great upgrade and easy install!

(Left is LED, right is factory. Both are through a yellow tint)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I forgot to update this. The new LED‘s arrived a few months ago. They were plug-and-play installation for the front turn signals on the 2021 Atlas. They are brighter and more visible than the original factory incandescent bulbs. Quality appears to be excellent, so far.
> 
> 🍺





prettygood said:


> Huge difference in brightness compared to factory. Thanks for the great upgrade and easy install!
> 
> (Left is LED, right is factory. Both are through a yellow tint)
> 
> ...


We really appreciate you taking the time to leave your feedback and update. The LED tech is getting better by the day and the team always stays on top of it so you will see a great beam and light output on the fogs.

*Listing for fogs:*


https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas




*AND ALL LEDs for the Atlas:*


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention] sounds like the 2019 models if you use the switchback fogs the auto start/stop can create an issue when the fogs are engaged?

Would a Euro Switch create an additional issue with switchback fogs that are the non-strobe versions, since I’ve converted my driver side reverse to a rear fog?

Also which is the correct bulb type to select for a 2019 Atlas SEL model?

On the fence between switchback fogs and the Hyper Yellow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

prettygood said:


> Huge difference in brightness compared to factory. Thanks for the great upgrade and easy install!
> 
> (Left is LED, right is factory. Both are through a yellow tint)
> 
> ...


Curious, what does the fog look like at night when just one is on when you use your turn signal or the tires are turned far enough in one direction? Is the cut off good with the diodes at the 3 & 9 position or did you have to adjust in order to get the proper pattern?Also, which H size did you get and did you need the optional plug and play decoders?

Thanks! Appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious, what does the fog look like at night when just one is on when you use your turn signal or the tires are turned far enough in one direction? Is the cut off good with the diodes at the 3 & 9 position or did you have to adjust in order to get the proper pattern?Also, which H size did you get and did you need the optional plug and play decoders?
> 
> Thanks! Appreciate any help you can provide.


The spread is very good at 3 & 9, and doesn’t creep up into the headlight beam too much. Signs at night do reflect some yellow, so I know it isn’t a razor sharp flat beam. I just used the website and plugged in my Atlas and year and they only have one option for white LEDs. H11 I believe, but double check. Well worth the upgrade, I can now tell when my dogs are on, could really with the factory bulbs since the headlights are so bright. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you! I’ll get in the housing here to confirm. I had the Tiguan kit in white to match the headlights and was very happy with them before I traded the Tig in for the Altas. I agree the OEM halogens are barely noticeable, even when activated during turns or when the turn signal is on, you can’t really tell that they’re on. Do you find the yellow to be annoying during turns? I also plan to tint the fogs with Lamin-X since I like the look on the black Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Awesome! Thank you! I’ll get in the housing here to confirm. I had the Tiguan kit in white to match the headlights and was very happy with them before I traded the Tig in for the Altas. I agree the OEM halogens are barely noticeable, even when activated during turns or when the turn signal is on, you can’t really tell that they’re on. Do you find the yellow to be annoying during turns? I also plan to tint the fogs with Lamin-X since I like the look on the black Atlas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always liked the appearance of yellow lenses on black cars (and on white cars). Please post photos when you get this set up.

My 2021 Atlas has the fog lights integrated into the headlights, so yellow lenses are not really possible. 

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention]will do! It’ll be a small project in the next couple of weeks, going to get in there today and confirm H11 since you sometimes never know what little changes VW does during production. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Popped the fog out to confirm and H8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidkeith482 (Apr 25, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]prettygood [/mention]did you need the optional plug and play decoder? The product description mentions it already comes with drivers which I imagine are like the same drivers that I used with the fogs that I had on my former Tiguan due to CAN-BUS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support - it is the H8 model normally so you can choose that on the drop down. We offer the white, yellow or dual color white/yellow:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds




We wanted to mention with the dual color fogs you normally have to turn off the auto-headlight feature and auto-start/stop for them to work 100%. The decoders are there to stop the flickering you see with LEDs when you use the auto-start/stop but in 2019 the OEM operation of the Atlas is that even the halogen Fog Bulbs have power sent to them with auto-start/stop.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice looking!

🍺


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing!!

Pick up LEDs for your LEDs today:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims



ALL tested to work!


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]prettygood [/mention]did you need the optional plug and play decoder? The product description mentions it already comes with drivers which I imagine are like the same drivers that I used with the fogs that I had on my former Tiguan due to CAN-BUS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I missed this question. I did order the additional box and my lights work perfectly. Not 100% sure I needed them, but with a 2019 SEL-P, it sounded safer to install than omit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]prettygood [/mention]no worries at all! I didn’t pick them up and no issues even though I did have the flicker/voltage dip with the stock bulbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Father's Day sale on NOW - do not miss out!

*10% OFF ENTIRE ORDER: *
F10


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


"
I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.

Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣










"

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you are unsure about the new Atlas - email [email protected] for help - they can make you a custom kit.

ALL OTHER years ready to go:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).

Bright fog LEDs where you want light - in white, yellow or dual fogs white/yellow:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

www.deAutoLED.com

Checkout website for extended sale - limited time - hurry!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in on the sale - check out banner @ www.deAutoLED.com for new Halloween code


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JUST YELLOW FOGS FOR THE ATLAS THIS WINTER:



https://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

make your car safer for the winter with our LEDs:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Darker winter nights need our fogs:


https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

we have one of the ONLY bright front turns that work error free
-NO errors
-Can be seen in direct sun light when many LED amber bulbs are lost ours shine through
-Deep amber color for a high-end look
-more noticeable during the day and night



https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get through the winter with LEDs. See and be seen.
www.deAutoLED.com

Proven safer by creating a faster reaction time (turns signal LEDs)
More enjoyable ride when you can easily see more of the road

(Current sales on top of banner on our website)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The best LEDs for your Atlas since 2017 - best/brightest? Many compared and saw the difference:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Green footwells for the month of March?
-Plug & Play
-Error Free

Check out our RGB Color changers - all LED footwell models can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models



contact us if you have questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DIY BY: bboshart

Our kit includes everything you need for this OEM+ rear footwell conversion kit
1) Housings that holds our LEDs
2) Housing Holder that holds the actual footwell housing
3) Wiring - correct length no modifying required (100% plug & play).
4) LEDs (either RGB color changer, solid red, solid white, solid blue):


https://deautokey.com/product/front-rear-3rd-row-footwell-led-conversion-kit-w-wiring-housing-fits-vw-atlas



***Our kit has an option options for second and 3rd row seating.






















This is straight forward. Line up the four corners of the bracket and center under the seat on the cushion spring. You can flex each corner and snap it into place on the spring. One corner has a tab that you flip up to lock in place. When complete you will have the bracket angled down and slightly toward the rear.

*Remove sill panels (same for both sides):*

Use a plastic trim tool to first pop the front of the rear sill up (since it’s covering the front sill), then pop the sill out of the lower B pillar (the corners/sides of the B-pillar are the worst to detach), and finally pop the entire sill straight up and out of its clips and posts, all while rotating it out from the B pillar. These were, by far, the hardest part to remove and took some time figuring out how to maneuver them during both removal and reinstallation.




























*Remove the instrument panel side covers & A-pillar gap covers:*

The instrument cover is straight forward by just prying near the clips. For the gap cover, the top slides toward the outside of the car and out of a tab, then lift the panel up and out of the second tab. There are no clips on this piece.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Free Shipping within the US - orders ship same day
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Follow/Tag - we can feature your car/LEDs on our IG:
@deAutoLED









deAutoLED • Instagram photos and videos


3,983 Followers, 908 Following, 1,944 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @deAutoLED




www.instagram.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Memorial Day Sale on now – check out the deals for LEDs that simply work, are bright and error free:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



If you have questions please contact the team:


https://deautokey.com/contact



------ 

This year marks our 10th year anniversary on the Vortex – it has been a long road to prove that we have LEDs that outshine the competition.

We were able to strive and become one of the top sellers for LEDs for the VW/Audi because of what we offer for your cars.

See the difference!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out all the Summer Deals:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



Don't miss out on the best LEDs for your car!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No errors - quick support and shipping - buy with confidence and save yourself time:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Current sale:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



LEDs ship Daily
Tested for your VW
Bright and error free 

Save time and know your LEDs will work!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Need help? We reply 24/7 & normally within hours:


https://deautokey.com/contact



We can help you with any custom LEDs or help you choose the right LED for your VW/Audi.

-Our LEDs simply work - you probably tried a lot of LEDs for your VW/Audi - we have heard it all followed by "will your LEDs work." The answer is YES.
-Our LEDs are bright - this means a lot when it comes to safety:
--> Amber Turn LEDs can be seen in direct sunlight which is important - many Amber LEDs are bright at night but during the day they can get lost in the sun and this is not safe
--> Brake LEDs have a deep vivid red light that can be seen easily while giving an upgraded look to your car. They also have a bright contrast between brake/tails
--> Reverse LEDs are some of the brightest while being some of the only error free models to date - they allow your back-up camera to see even more. And other people will notice your bright reverse - most accidents happen when reversing and our Reverse LEDs help you see and be seen
--> Custom footwell LEDs add a unique styling - we have front/rear conversion kits where you only need power to your front Footwells. This is the first of its kind on the market as it uses your OEM housing without any need for splicing or coding- 100% plug & play


We have been on the forums for over 10 years. We were able to do this by consistently bringing error free/bright/NEW LEDs to market that simply work. There are thousands of LEDs on the market and even more companies doing "testing" to find the best LEDs. What keeps our business around are the customers that tried these other LEDs and saw a difference in our product. These customers were happy to spread their feedback with confidence knowing the next person would have the same great experience with our product.

We want to thank everyone that has supported us on the forums for the past 10 years - it has meant the world to us and allowed us to continue to bring LEDs that make a difference in your daily driving.

Thank You for reading and we look forward to hearing from you,

-deAutoLED


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our website banner for new sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

Don't miss out on this deal!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insane bright LED fogs for your Atlas - Matches OEM LED low beams - BRIGHT - Amazing Cut-off:


https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas












ALL LEDs:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New fall sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

Stock up now!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs that match OEM color temp and brighter than most competitors at a more affordable cost:


https://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference - LEDs tested to work and be brighter for your Atlas:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get your LEDs before Christmas!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy New Year! We look forward to another decade on the VWVORTEX FORUMS!


----------

